
Oslo to be carless by 2019 - mml
http://sputniknews.com/europe/20151102/1029471684/oslo-cars-ban.html
======
plumeria
I went to Oslo in late October and saw a lot of Tesla cars. I wonder if they
will also ban electric cars?

